# This kid is stupid.



## Tycho (Jun 9, 2010)

http://rss.cnn.com/~r/rss/cnn_us/~3/8Encg-w83QY/index.html

Like, really really stupid.  Lucky, but stupid.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 9, 2010)

His facial expression sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh man
Oh god
You've got to be fucking kidding
Really? He just...Wow.


----------



## Ames (Jun 9, 2010)

What a fucking retarded egotistical dumbass.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

This kids a pro. He's doin' it right, dont bag on him.


----------



## Don (Jun 9, 2010)

The kid's an idiot. Even if he hypothetically never gets caught, what does he possibly have to live for? I doubt even he wants to spend the rest of his life as a backwoods mountain man.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 9, 2010)

Kid's my hero. You're gonna go far, kid.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 10, 2010)

Reminds me of the book Maniac Magee.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 10, 2010)

He would get 50,000 dollars, but he can fly a plane, steal it and get worth of 200,000 dollars.
Same for cars.

Seriously, which criminal would surrender? He would have the money but go to jail.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 10, 2010)

Location: Washington State

Welcome to the matrix.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> He would get 50,000 dollars, but he can fly a plane, steal it and get worth of 200,000 dollars.
> Same for cars.
> 
> Seriously, which criminal would surrender? He would have the money but go to jail.


 
if we're to believe the story, he'd have money and an attorney willing to defend him in court.


----------



## AresTheLion (Jun 10, 2010)

No shoes? Kid must be crazy or something.


----------



## Tycho (Jun 10, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Location: Washington State
> 
> Welcome to the matrix.


 
I hear about him on the news every once in a while (when I bother to watch the news).  Kid fancies himself as a folk hero.  All he's done is screw up repeatedly and manage to escape capture.  Can't land a plane right, can't drive for shit...


----------



## pheonix (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone who steals cars, planes, and boats and gets away with it is fucking badass. Retarded, but badass.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 10, 2010)

so
cops


----------



## thebeast76 (Jun 10, 2010)

Kid's got balls.


----------



## Tally (Jun 14, 2010)

Police? Get to work.


----------



## gdzeek (Jun 14, 2010)

Nah its easy, he just chills in a cave, sharing a cold one with Osama Bin Laden.


----------

